# my new cauldron



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Well I made this cauldron base somewhat in spider riders who's paint job was inspired by dave the dead's. So thanks for the great ideas guys. I also used oatmeal to get my texture (no sand in mine). It didn't stick too well to the foam pipe insolation I used at the top, But outside of that it worker very well.
The Main Body is a big ol' black tree pot. The kind you plant come in when you buy them.




























I'll add the smoke and a purple or green light for the big night.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

love it! what did you use for the burning coals?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That turned out great! I like the tree pot thing. Looks very realisitic. Nice job!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Excellent job on the pot, great texture. The legs could use some texture thou. 
The coals look amazingly real.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Looks amazing EK, love the texture and the coloring you have going. When added to the coals, it all comes together very realistically.

As a side note - I have found that using either Great Stuff (smeared with gloved fingers) or Drops of Gorilla Glue (misted with water) both work really well for textured places on non-pourous surfaces.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

That looks great! I never would have guessed that it was a large plant pot to start.


----------



## wdGoof (Jun 7, 2011)

Some lighting and a little smoke/fog will be the finishing touches on an awsome piece. 

I have this on my list of projects for next year. (How sad is it that I am already making mental lists for next year?)

Great job.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

the legs were an after thought. I'll Have to g back & redo those later.
Tanks for all the feed back.


----------



## Eeriestreet (Sep 18, 2011)

That is really cool! i never thought of that before!


----------



## La Strega Nera (Aug 19, 2011)

I love the texture you got on this. I'm in the process of making a paper mache one, and plan on doing the burning coals kinda like you did.

Thanks for the tip on getting texture on the pipe insulation- I will definitely be trying that.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Cool Eeeekim! It looks like heavvvvy metal to me. The coals look awesome too, me need some.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

fantastic job on that!!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Great job, however, my 3 year old daughter said it was "Yucky, and needed to be washed"! So my thought is it must be about perfect! LOL


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

this looks a lot like mine, but better, and has given me some ideas on how to improve mine, thanks.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The cauldron turned out great. Nice job.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Really nice job on the cauldron. May I ask what you did to make the coals look so realistic? I really like that look.


----------

